# USRT Water/Meth Kit questions:



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay I am looking at this kit for my MKV:
http://www.usrallyteam.com/ind...f16f3
Is this kit complete to the point of plug and play or is there anything else I am going to have to purchase or fabricate?
Does this come with all the required tuning?
Any help would be great thank you..
Will I notice anything on a stock K03?


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

IM sent


----------

